# محتار .. هندسة كهربائيه .. او الكترونية



## مدمن تعقيد (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني انا طالب ادرس اللغه الانجليزيه في امريكا

والتخصص هندسه

بس مادري وش اختار

ابي اعرف مجالات الهندسة الكهربائيه ومجالات الهندسة الالكترونية ؟

الرد العاجل ياخوان

وشكرا


----------



## mokhtar_l (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي في الله قبل أن تطلب المساعدة من الغير جدها في نفسك , فأي تخصص له تاثير أعمق على نفسك ولك معه تجارب في حياتك الشخصية منذ الطفولة مثلا......................... وإن لم يكن كذلك فأنا أقترح عليك أخي الكريم الهندسة الإلكترونية لما لها من تطور في عصرنا و في المستقبل بإذن الله فالمجال الإلكتروني في تطور مستمر أكثر من أي مجال آخر ....... وفق الله أخي الكريم , نسأل الله أن يثبتك


----------



## mokhtar_l (7 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه بعض الصور تبين مدى حلاوة الإلكترونيات


----------



## mokhtar_l (7 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا المجال الإلكتروني فيه متعة كبيرة خاصة وأنت طالب في بلد التكنولوجيا فيه متطورة جدا فلا تفوت على نفسك متعة تطور هاتف نقال مثلا ,لما لا فربما قد تخترع و تصمم لنا أول هاتف نقالا مزود بجهاز تكييف (مبرد) هههههههههه. وتطور بلاي ستايشن و mp5 ....... 
وفقك الله.


----------



## mokhtar_l (7 سبتمبر 2009)




----------

